
Microsoft's war against Chrome battery life now includes Win10 notifications - edroche
http://www.theverge.com/2016/8/3/12369326/microsoft-windows-10-chrome-battery-life-notifications
======
ocdtrekkie
This is kinda fair play, if you have seen what Google does to Edge users.
Every Google website (including Search, Gmail, YouTube, Google+, etc.) has a
bar claiming "Chrome is faster" at the top, with Download Chrome and Not
Interested buttons.

Of course, the "Not Interested" button only suppresses the bar on that one
Google site you're presently on, and only for a couple weeks. You'll get
pestered about it more later. This stupid Google Chrome ad bar has been
annoying me for over a year now.

So, suffice to say, this is a shoddy notification, but in the war of FUD spam,
Google started it.

